# Unstalling McAfee?



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

My McAfee security software subscription is expired. I have Superspy and avast, and spambully installed and was thinking of uninstalling McAfee. Could this harm my system and mess it up? It is such a system hog and these others seem sufficient. Are they sufficient? I"m running Windows XP on a couple year old Dell XPS system.


----------



## Quickened (May 16, 2009)

Avast is your AV?

I dont see a problem with it. I have an older machine so i am constantly testing out different programs because i too have problems with resource hogs. Overall the best thing you can do is make your your anti virus is proper.

I had been using avast but wasnt necessarily happy with it.

Then it comes down to what you are using your internet for. I've seen people on security forums that dont go overboard with security. They seem to stick to a good anti virus, basic firewall and a good anti spyware program.

I've been all over the board and am now back to AVG. If i had the money i would stick with Kaspersky Security suite. Fantastic program


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 16, 2009)

Quickened said:


> If i had the money i would stick with Kaspersky Security suite. Fantastic program



I'm using Kaspersky Internet Security Suite with my Windows Vista right now and I think that Kaspersky is the best AV that I've tried so far. It hardly bogs down my system except maybe when it's updating.

Have you ever tried bidding for a license key on Ebay? That's where I get my Kaspersky licenses and I've been doing that for two years now. I think the licenses being sold on Ebay are all legit and besides, one can always check on the Kaspersky website whether the license that you bought is legit. I usually get the 1 year license that's good for 3 PCs because we have more than one machine at home. And, I'm always able to get it for less than $20. There are are also sellers of 1 PC 1 Year license, which you can get on Ebay for less than $10.

I also suggest that you try Kaspersky using the 1 month trial first. Just download the trial version from this link:Kaspersky Trial Version. The trial version is the same as the full version except that its license will only last 30 days. So, if you decide that you want the full version, you don't have to uninstall it because all you have to do is buy a license key and activate that key using the trial version which will then become a full version Kaspersky afterwards.


----------



## Seb (May 16, 2009)

Yes, you can (and should) remove McAfee without any negative consequence.

I'm also a big fan of both Avast and AVG, but you should only have one antivirus program installed at a time of course.


----------



## ServantofGod (May 16, 2009)

Seb said:


> Yes, you can (and should) remove McAfee without any negative consequence.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of both Avast and AVG, but you should only have one antivirus program installed at a time of course.





Whenever I set up a new computer, McAfee is one of the first programs to go, and is immediately replaced by Avast. Even the free version of Avast is more then sufficient to protect your computer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

I have uninstalled McAfee and replaced it. It comes off pretty good. I took it off of our XPS 400 last year and put something else on. 

On another note... I have removed viruses from 2 friends computers using AVG when they had problems. I just downloaded the free version and removed the viruses. It works well. It was recommended to me from a IT guy at AT&T.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

There are about 5 top tier Internet Security providers. McAffee is one of them. Avast is not.

I can't share everything I know about the threat environment but I don't trust my system to anything but top tier providers.

It's better for AV to be a system hog then to leave your system unprotected.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

Rich,
If I keep McAfee then, should I uninstall Avast or keep it?


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

But just over a year ago you recommended Avast.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/anti-virus-upgrade-attempt-30364/#post370125


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

Yes, and since then, I'm working at a place where I've learned a great deal more about the threat to home systems.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f58/exc...s-individuals-helping-us-moderate-both-41951/



> ...It's also good to remember that you can't charge a person with holding to all the implications of his statements. Men aren't omniscient, and that's reflected in the fact that what we say or write often implies conclusions we would repudiate if we realized it....


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

But I've based my whole life on what you said in that thread - and I can't change horses in the middle of a stream.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

BTW, here's an awesome deal that expires in 5 days:

FRYS.com*|*SYMANTEC


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

BTW, a person that works computer security for Microsoft mentioned that they're going to start bundling internet security with their OS starting in the Fall. Concerns about antitrust suits is the only thing that has kept them from doing it sooner as over 40% of system crashes are attributed to malware and nearly all others are caused by 3rd party video drivers.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

Guess I'll renew my McAfee. Thanks Rich.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

I like Norton better than McAfee. It doesn't seem to hog up my computers so much. I had McAfee and went back to Norton last Fall because McAfee was such a hog.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Guess I'll renew my McAfee. Thanks Rich.



Chris,

Who is your ISP? Comcast gives McAffee for free for its subscribers.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

At&t. Dsl.


semper fidelis said:


> naphtalipress said:
> 
> 
> > guess i'll renew my mcafee. Thanks rich.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> At&t. Dsl.
> 
> 
> semper fidelis said:
> ...



Before you renew, you might find it cheaper to just buy it outright. Here's one place that has Total Protection for $26.99: Amazon.com: McAfee Total Protection 2009 3-User: Software

You can also just buy the Symantec product I linked to above, uninstall McAfee and use it. You can usually find a free after rebate deal any time you need AV.


----------



## jandrusk (May 16, 2009)

My suggestion would be to dump Windows and get a "real" operating system like Ubuntu Linux. It's free and you don't have to worry about AV and Spyware software. I have been using Ubuntu for about 4 years know and have never had a security incident. Check out the URL below for more info:

Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

Too late; I updated my cc info and it renewed me automatically. It is practically crashing my system now though. the McShield gives a memory reference error. I may need to uninstall it any way if the install is no longer working; my wasted money I guess.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> My suggestion would be to dump Windows and get a "real" operating system like Ubuntu Linux. It's free and you don't have to worry about AV and Spyware software. I have been using Ubuntu for about 4 years know and have never had a security incident. Check out the URL below for more info:
> 
> Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu



It is ironic that a brief I just received two days ago mentioned that Linux users are in denial about vulnerabilities to viruses and network attacks. Don't believe that lie. There is no such thing as an Operating System that is immune to intrusion.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2009)

Rich,

So what is your new opinion as to the five best? Any one of those free?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Too late; I updated my cc info and it renewed me automatically. It is practically crashing my system now though. the McShield gives a memory reference error. I may need to uninstall it any way if the install is no longer working; my wasted money I guess.



I would try a complete uninstall and then reinstall the AV software. How much RAM does your computer have? What OS are you using?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> So what is your new opinion as to the five best? Any one of those free?



The best are (in no particular order):

Kaspersky
McAfee
ESET (NOD32)
Symantec (Norton)
Bit Defender

None are free but you can find them for free after rebate. Instead of the FAR deals I usually just find a place that will sell a 3 user license for $24. As I noted above, if you're a Comcast subscriber you can get McAfee for free.


----------



## Edward (May 16, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...



I wouldn't recommend Symantic to ANYONE. It's always been a pain to renew the license, and after the last renewal, it quit automatically downloading the definitions. I have to manually download and install them now. Of course, I could pay real money to have someone in India waste my time going through their notebook, but I'll just keep doing this until the year is up, ditch it, and put something decent (and less bloated) on.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2009)

That's good to hear. I have our whole network (5 PCs) on Eset. Got a good 5 license for a nonprofit deal. It has a lesser footprint (to me) than norton or macaffee. Kaspersky seriously messed up my system (forcing me to restore from an image) more than once on install, so I won't ever use of again. Bitdefender was what I used before Eset, and I fond it good as well. I left for the license deal, not dissatisfaction.


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Rich,

Thanks for the information so far: do you happen to know off the top of your head if Comcast subscribers can still get McAfee for free if you don't install it initially? Also, do you know if you can keep that service after you no longer have Comcast?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

Dell XPS system running XP Pro. I think 3 GB memory; that's what the System properties says. I think McAfee came on it so I don't have the desks; not to hand at least. 


Semper Fidelis said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Too late; I updated my cc info and it renewed me automatically. It is practically crashing my system now though. the McShield gives a memory reference error. I may need to uninstall it any way if the install is no longer working; my wasted money I guess.
> ...


----------



## jandrusk (May 16, 2009)

Linux users are not in denial, they just typically know how Linux systems work under the hood versus Windows guys that must trust Redmond. I'm not saying it's not possible, I"m just saying that you don't need those tools with the way security is designed in the UNIX world.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2009)

Security is all in market share.


----------



## D. Paul (May 16, 2009)

py3ak said:


> But I've based my whole life on what you said in that thread - and I can't change horses in the middle of a stream.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 17, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Rich,
> 
> Thanks for the information so far: do you happen to know off the top of your head if Comcast subscribers can still get McAfee for free if you don't install it initially? Also, do you know if you can keep that service after you no longer have Comcast?



Yes, you can still get it: Comcast.net Security

I'm not sure how long the license is but I would imagine it is a year.

You'll see more and more places doing this. Comcast is the largest ISP for broadband in America and, consequently, have the most problems with unprotected systems. It's in their interest to have the host systems protected.



jandrusk said:


> Linux users are not in denial, they just typically know how Linux systems work under the hood versus Windows guys that must trust Redmond. I'm not saying it's not possible, I"m just saying that you don't need those tools with the way security is designed in the UNIX world.


OK. Keep telling yourself that. Unix is secure - as long as you don't have any applications on it or critical data stored on it. You do realize that this server runs on Linux and it is patched nearly constantly for vulnerabilities found in the code of the OS and the applications? There is no such thing as an OS that is immune to exploitation.


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

It's interesting to look at the test results provided at AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Main-Tests

If you look at the most recent results February 2009 McAfee looks great with a detection rate of 99.1% compared to Avast's 98.2%.

But if you go back just one test cycle to August 2008 McAfee only has a detection rate of 92.5% and Avast has 98.7%.

I know there is more to Antivirus capabilities than just detection rates, but I've never been all that impressed with McAfee, maybe they are improving, maybe not.

I'm wouldn't hold my breath (or give them my money) until the next test cycle just to find out.

Just my


----------

